# Kennt einer die Ahse in Hamm



## angler1990 (10. Juli 2008)

moin moin

wollt mal fragen ob einer die Ahse um hamm kennt.#c
(spiziell Caldenhofer WEg)

Was fängt da so ???????????



Danke im voraus


----------



## Lippeman (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kennt einer die Ahse in Hamm*

Hallo Angler1990
Ich wohne einige hundert meter weg von der Ahse ist aber Vereinsgewässer vom SFV Hamm


----------



## maxs30 (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kennt einer die Ahse in Hamm*

*Endlich mal ein paar aus Hamm hier unterwegs#6#6#6
* 
Also vor ca. 3 Jahren habe ich da mal geangelt, war damals noch im Hammer Verein.

Ist ein schnellfließendes Gewässer. Meist angeln da nur ganz wenige. Ich war auch nur im Bereich der Kreuzung am Caldenhofer Weg unterwegs.
Ich finde dort ist die beste Stelle. Leider waren damals immer Kühe unterwegs die auch sehr neugierig und aufdringlich waren|uhoh:

Auf was willst du denn da angeln?

Ich denke am besten sind dort Grundmontagen oder du gehst Spinnfischen.

Gruß maxs30#h


----------



## Randy (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kennt einer die Ahse in Hamm*



Lippeman schrieb:


> Hallo Angler1990
> Ich wohne einige hundert meter weg von der Ahse ist aber Vereinsgewässer vom SFV Hamm




*Stimmt nicht!!!!*
Ab südliche Stadtgrenze von Hamm bis Birkenallee, gehört zum Caldenhofer Verein, bin dort Mitglied. 
Das begradigte Stück, ca. 3 km, ab Birkenallee bis Mündung in der Lippe gehört zum SFV.

In der Ahse ist soweit alles vertreten, viele Forellen, Hechte, Aal.
Ist nicht überlaufen und man trifft nur wenige Leute am Wasser, man hat also seine Ruhe.


----------



## maxs30 (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kennt einer die Ahse in Hamm*

gibts da wirklich viele Forellen?|kopfkrat

Wieviele fängt man da so im Jahr?

Wie oft gehst du da angeln?

gruß maxs


----------



## Randy (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kennt einer die Ahse in Hamm*

Ich hab dieses Jahr so um die 6  Forellen, mein Sohn ist der Forellen- Spezi, hat dieses Jahr schon 28 Forellen gefangen. #6
Ich gehe mehr auf Hecht und Zander, ist dieses Jahr aber auch ganz gut.


----------



## aal60 (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kennt einer die Ahse in Hamm*

Hallo Randy,

bin auch ein ehemaliger Heessener, aber noch immer im Hammer SpFV.  Wir haben früher im Frühjahr immer auf Rotaugen am Düker in Hamm gestippt. Wurden oft Sehr schöne gefangen.

Möchte auch mal mit Fliegenrute los. Wie sieht es mit Aal in der Ahse aus? 

#h


----------



## Randy (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kennt einer die Ahse in Hamm*

Hier stand Müll!


----------



## Randy (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kennt einer die Ahse in Hamm*

Selber geh ich nie auf Aal. 
Hab mir aber sagen lassen, wenn was gefangen wird sind 1,5 Pf. keine Seltenheit.
In den Teichen und Gräfe auf Caldenhof sind auch gut Schleien zu fangen.
Kommst aus Welver? Dann wäre die Ahse für dich nicht schlecht, ist ja fast vor deiner Haustür.
Kurz vor dem Forellenhof/ Welver ist die Grenze, dann bis zur Birkenallee/ Hamm.


----------



## maxs30 (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kennt einer die Ahse in Hamm*

@ Uwe

komm nur nicht auf dumme Gedanken 
Du hast genügend Gewässer zum Angeln, oder|kopfkrat

Nur leider keine Zeit:c:c:c


----------



## Lord_Perth (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kennt einer die Ahse in Hamm*

Hi

Wie schaut es denn aus mit tageskarten für die Strecke in Hamm und umgebung?
Wo bekommt man welche und was kostet eine Tageskarte?

gruß m


----------



## aal60 (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kennt einer die Ahse in Hamm*

Tageskarten für die Lippe gibt es m.E. nur für die Verbandsstrecken ab Werne/ Lünen. Vielleicht gibt es oberhalb im Bereich des Lippborger Vereins Tageskarten.

Gruss
Uwe


----------



## maxs30 (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kennt einer die Ahse in Hamm*

Gehts hier nicht um die Ahse|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

:q:q:q


----------



## Lord_Perth (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kennt einer die Ahse in Hamm*

Ja meinte eigentlich auch tageskarten für die Ahse!?

trotzdem danke Uwe


----------



## aal60 (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kennt einer die Ahse in Hamm*

Für die Ahse frag mal Rüterbories bei den Forellenteichen in Welver nach. Ich glaube, dass er für die Welver/Dinker Strecke auch Tageskarten ausgibt.


----------



## Hightspeed Angler (7. März 2009)

*AW: Kennt einer die Ahse in Hamm*

Die Ahse in hamm gibt es dort überhauptfische ?
 Der Angelverein  Hamm hat für die auch tageskarten


----------



## Hightspeed Angler (7. März 2009)

*AW: Kennt einer die Ahse in Hamm*

Ich war auch mal im Angelverien Heessen .
Ich war 8 Jahre da und Der verein taucht nichts mehr .
Jeden tag wen ich am Angeln war kamm auch der Aufseher
Schweer vorbei und machte ein aufstand .Seit ein Jahr bin ich immer Hammer drin und der ist viel besser .
Ich bon oft mit der fliegenangel los .


----------



## Radick (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kennt einer die Ahse in Hamm*

wie siehts eigentlich aus mit spinnfischen in der ahse? hat jemand erfahrung?


----------



## Nordsee (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kennt einer die Ahse in Hamm*

Moin, ich halte die Ahse für ein sehr gutes Gewässer, dies liegt daran, dass sie nicht sehr stark überfischt ist. Wenn man Forellenteiche (wie ich) nicht sonderlich mag, hat man dort die Möglichkeit einige Bachforellen zu überlisten. (eher schnell strömende Abschnitt, welche nicht ganz so tief sind)
Dazu am besten sehr kleine Spinner oder Wobber benutzen.
(Made, Wurm usw. geht auch) 
Es gibt einen schönen Weißfischbestand.Größere Hechte treten vereinzelnt auf, es ist aber nicht die Regel einen anzutreffen. Für Karpfen halte ich das Gewässer nur bedingt geeignet, weil es viele flache Abschnitte gibt. In den tieferen Abschnitten kann man aber durchaus welche antreffen. Was sich aber sehr gut lohnt ist ein Aalansitz. Hierzu am besten Tauwurm oder Köderfischfetzen benutzen. Man wird auch größere fangen. (Welche Montage man am besten nimmt, ist jedem selbst überlassen) #h
Kleiner Tipp: Mehlwürmer haben sich bei mir schon gut bewährt#h#h|wavey:


----------



## Mr_Oakheart (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kennt einer die Ahse in Hamm*

wollte den thread ma wieder aktuell machen =))
Bin im Sportfischerverein Hamm.
ich finds ein geiles gwässer ! ohne frage.
Bin oft dort ,war z.b. gestern dort zum Spinnfischen mit Spinner, Ergebnis: 1 Barsch







Der aber wieder Schwimmt ! 

___________________

War sehr oft an der stelle bei Burghügel mark.
zum Ansitzen auf Aal.. 
muss da Nordsee echt recht geben.. KöFi-Fetzen oder Tauwurm am Haken und du Fängst Aale die dick wie mein Oberarm sind.
Von Hecht hab ich leider dort in der Ahse nie was gesehen und gehört, bin ein begeisterter Raubfischangler.. und würd mich gern von Überzeugen lassen.


----------

